# Cigarette Size Cigars



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I need to find some reasonably good small cigarette sized cigars. Do they exist? I would even be willing to try infused sticks if they smoke well. Since my pool hall does not allow cigars I want to try to go "stealth mode".


----------



## chaldean (Feb 4, 2010)

I know there are "al capones", but im also interested in some small cigars or nubs


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

Davidoff makes some great cigarillos but they are around a 1 or 1.50 for one so they are steep in price. They are the same size as a cigarette the problem you will have with them is they still smell like cigars. Very very tasty smokes though. They come in a box of 50, cigarillo silver are the name I believe.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Here's a decent selection... Famous Brand Tins - Cigars International


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I got a bundle of 5 tins of CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro Petites on cbid for $40 a while back. They're decent little smokes, obviously you're not going to get anything premium in this size, but they do generally use the trimmings from the tobaccos for the full sized line, so that should at least be decent quality. I would never pay full price for the little cigarillos, but if you can find a good deal somewhere they are probably worth it.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah as said earlier you want to find "cigarillos". They are pretty common at any B&M. At mine they have the avo classics. Those are a great smoke!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

CAO makes Brazillia cigarillos that are available very cheap. Onyx also makes some that come in a n 8 pack. I believe the CAO's are in a 10 or 20 pack, but can't remember. I've had both, and they're very tasty! Great for squeezing in a bit of a smoke in the car or on a short break.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I think you may want to look in the CC forum.
MANY cigarette sized smokes


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> I think you may want to look in the CC forum.
> MANY cigarette sized smokes


This is true, or I would recommend the CAO cigarillos for excellent flavor in a small package. Every B&M around here sells them at 10-zillion percent markup, and I haven't broken down and bought a brick of the little packs online yet. Maybe I should now that I think of it...


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

just picked this up today! very tasty short smoke,still smells like a cigar though.


----------



## Grey7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Davidoff exquisitos are expensive but decent. It looks alot like a Nat Sherman cigarette in my opinion.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Here ya go Jim. Nummy-nummy! And Farrah Fawcett will try to climb on your back when you smoke 'em!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> Here ya go Jim. Nummy-nummy! And Farrah Fawcett will try to climb on your back when you smoke 'em!


wow, they still make these, $.25 a pack when i was in highschool!


----------

